# You found what?! Where?!!!



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

So...I'm sure you've all noticed that some of your favorite brands have been at some really random places.  Smashbox at Costco; Bare Minerals at Target, Origins at Target, T3 hair tools at Marshalls, Lancome at Ross....


Well, our store's business has been affected by this and the brands have caught on.  We got an email today that basically said if you're seeing these products at non-authorized retailers, don't try to save a buck and purchase them there.  Most of the time they're stolen, expired, or have been tampered with and it's not worth the trouble. One thing the brands have seen is people who own boutiques or are buyers for stores that are authorized to sell the products will up their order and adjust their inventory and then sell the products to a third party retailer and make a fat profit, since they only pay the wholesale price.  Bare Escentuals is taking legal action against Target and Costco for selling their products without permission.
Also, GHD and T3 hair tools have been counterfeited and diverted and sold at Marshall's, Ross, TJ Maxx and on eBay and Amazon.com etc.  These brands won't replace the counterfeit/tampered product, so you could find yourself out of hundreds of dollars in stolen or counterfeit products.

So if you see top brands in random places, especially if they're marked down like crazy, you're better off not buying them, because you could be contributing to a ring of illegal activity, and affecting the business of your favorite brands...which drives the costs up!

Anybody else seen anything random while out shopping that made you do a double take?  I keep seeing Lancome and Vincent Longo in the clearance bins at the Marshall's in my town, and T3 blow dryers, but the boxes are always really sketchy looking, like they've been opened and then taped with like packing tape.  It disgusts me, and regardless of how cheap it is, I'd never buy cosmetics from a clearance bin at the store that didn't regularly sell cosmetics.  Ick.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw BE at Target the other day and couldn't believe it. Thank you for this post!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Mar 12, 2008)

I was actually browsing around on Target.com when I seen your post and look what I found:

Bare Escentuals Beyond Basics Kit : Target


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for the head's up! I saw Origins , Stri-vectin, and Kieh's at my Target, and some major salon hair care products. I thought about getting them but ideally would rather purchase them where I know I am getting legit, fresh products. Wouldn't take a chance on my skin/hair to save money.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 15, 2008)

I was just at my Target today and I was browsing the makeup and skin care section when I found Kiehl's and Bare Escentuals!!! It was a complete WTF? moment! I think I stared at it for a good minute, right in the main aisle, until I realised that people were starting to stare. 

At least I feel better knowing that I'm not the only one seeing this and thinking it is kind of strange.


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 15, 2008)

My friend and I were at Target the other day and saw the BE kits. We were both really surprised and spent a few minutes trying to figure out if it was the real deal. There were two different kits and both had a how to video. My friend said she paid waaaaaay more than the Target price...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 19, 2008)

^^When I saw them, they were LE kits from last LAST summer, which to me means they're hella old and Target picked them up somewhere and is trying to reel in customers because it has such a huge following.


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know! The most random and expensive beauty item I saw in one Costco and never again at any other Costcos was the most random and most lux item... it was the Yves Saint Laurent 'Touche Éclat' Radiant Touch... I really wanted to get it cuz it was only around $20 something compared to the retail $40 and I heard it was good... now, I'm just glad that I didn't have money that day to get it


----------



## eccentric (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info. I saw Origins at Target the other day, and I was looking for moisturizer and I almost bought some from them but got Olay instead. You see, I am pretty naive and wouldn't even think "Maybe this is some fake shit?" unless someone else said something. So thank you! ;D


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG, I haven't been to Target lately but Target could face some serious legal action.  I work as an assistant buyer for a large retailer here in the south (we just opened our 100th store 6 months ago) and "branded" product is very picky about the retailers that can carry their product.  Whoever was the buyer that brought that merchandise in will be losing their job pretty soon......


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 19, 2008)

i saw philosophy body wash in one Target near me im like wowwwww not in my TarZhey lol


----------



## aziza (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow...this is so bizarre. I always assumed that the high end products sold at TJ Maxx and Marshalls were overstock or something. They always look so so gross though that I've never bought anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This situation is so underhanded.


----------

